# standing up for myself



## jols (Mar 29, 2008)

i have on my avatar that i have an itchy finger in reporting psts.

to put the matter straight i have reported TWO posts TWO for gods sake and i get this label.

unfair i think.

but maybe it was because who i reported. 

if i think a post is unsuitable in sexual manner or offensive language i WILL 

report it 

one was sexual and graphic

and the other was offensive language


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 29, 2008)

jols said:


> TWO



  now thats funny!!!

oh and I've already reported my own post so you dont have to :greenpbl:

life is to short for me to care anymore


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 29, 2008)

I am much more offended by morons than I am by graphic language. One can cure language unsuitability but moron-ness is forever.


----------



## nealjpage (Mar 29, 2008)

jols said:


> i have on my avatar that i have an itchy finger in reporting psts.
> 
> to put the matter straight i have reported TWO posts TWO for gods sake and i get this label.
> 
> ...



OOOO!  Now I need to know!  Who/which posts did you report?  Enquiring minds want to know!


----------



## matt-l (Mar 29, 2008)

^ agreed, i am a nosey person....WHO???


----------



## jols (Mar 29, 2008)

The_Traveler said:


> I am much more offended by morons than I am by graphic language. One can cure language unsuitability but moron-ness is forever.


 
that maybe correct but i still dont want to read it.


----------



## jols (Mar 29, 2008)

nealjpage said:


> OOOO! Now I need to know! Who/which posts did you report? Enquiring minds want to know!


 

probably not allowed to say


----------



## Corry (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't care.  

It was mine.  

....and before you say anything, I don't have the power to change titles.


----------



## jols (Mar 29, 2008)

it was not the title at all.

do you not know why i reported you?


----------



## Corry (Mar 29, 2008)

....why would I not know why you reported me?  

I'm a moderator...reported posts go to...well....me.


----------



## jols (Mar 29, 2008)

so why did you say you could not change the title?


the title was not offensive.

do you not think i should of reported it then because your a moderator.

or is there no point reporting it if your a moderator?


----------



## Corry (Mar 29, 2008)

I said I could not change the title so you would not assume it was me who changed your title.  

And I don't care if you reported me, moderator or not.  

If a moderator has done something that was against the rules, they need to be talked to just as anyone else.  

Pointless?  Not unless it's a frivolous report.


----------



## jols (Mar 29, 2008)

mine must of been ,because it has not been removed.

language like that maybe acceptable where you come from but it is not where i come from.
would you use that sort of language in front of your children or your friends children?

i sincerely hope not.

young people do use this forum and what a good example you are setting them.

i still think the post should be removed but if you think it is acceptable i suppose i can do nothing about it.


----------



## TCimages (Mar 29, 2008)

LOL, unbelievable thread


----------



## nealjpage (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't report posts...But then again I did work for the ACLU at one point in my life, so reporting them goes a bit against my worldview.


----------



## Corry (Mar 29, 2008)

jols said:


> mine must of been ,because it has not been removed.
> 
> language like that maybe acceptable where you come from but it is not where i come from.
> would you use that sort of language in front of your children or your friends children?
> ...



If they are under the age of 13, they shouldn't be using this forum.  

If they are over the age of 13, they've heard 'the B word' a time or two.


----------



## jols (Mar 29, 2008)

so im right you find it accetable language.
so when your child is 14 and says hes gonna ***** slap you, remember you reap what you sow.


----------



## Corry (Mar 29, 2008)

I'll keep that in mind! Thanks!


----------



## [Woodsy] (Mar 29, 2008)

Lol, this thread is comedy 

Have people nothing better to do? Come on chaps and chapettes, kiss and make up


----------



## Arch (Mar 29, 2008)

lol


----------



## ignoramoose (Mar 29, 2008)

I mostly lurk here, but my 2 cents are:

I find broken English and hard-to-decipher grammar MUCH more offensive than the occasional use of blue language.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 29, 2008)

> I find broken English and hard-to-decipher grammar MUCH more offensive than the occasional use of blue language.


Amen!


----------



## nealjpage (Mar 29, 2008)

[Woodsy];1185480 said:
			
		

> Come on chaps and chapettes, kiss and make up




:thumbup:
:heart:
:hug::
:hugs:


----------



## Lacey Anne (Mar 29, 2008)

ignoramoose said:


> I mostly lurk here, but my 2 cents are:
> 
> I find broken English and hard-to-decipher grammar MUCH more offensive than the occasional use of blue language.


Ah, some sense!


----------



## mrodgers (Mar 29, 2008)

ignoramoose said:


> I mostly lurk here, but my 2 cents are:
> 
> I find broken English and hard-to-decipher grammar MUCH more offensive than the occasional use of blue language.


I find that statement completely uncalled for and offensive.  I applaud those from non-English language parts of the world who join forums such as this and work hard to attempt speaking in English as best they can.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 29, 2008)

mrodgers said:


> I find that statement completely uncalled for and offensive. I applaud those from non-English language parts of the world who join forums such as this and work hard to attempt speaking in English as best they can.


 

I see where you are coming from on this and I'm not sure exactly in what context the poster was meaning but for me, if non-Enlish speaking people want to learn that language, kudos for them. For me, personally, I get frustrated when I have to call in to Customer Support for something like a computer, tv, ipod, (whatever) problem and I get someone who doesn't speak barely a word of English, I get a bit frustrated. I've actually had the occassion, that when I've had to ask to be transferred to someone else (after I've politely said that I can't understand what they are saying) they've gotten mad at me and hung up on me! To me, that is uncalled for. But on the other side of the spectrum, I've had those who have apologized and transferred me....so...yeah. That's kinda my 2 cents...I don't know if thats what the OP was going for or not....


----------



## Stacey (Mar 29, 2008)

Corry said:


> I'll keep that in mind! Thanks!


 

Corkscrew-

If, your kid at 14 tells you (s)he is gonna *****-slap you,  you TOTALLY know it didn't come from me right?  Look, you're not even thinking about kids yet, and ALREADY I'm apologizing for stuff I may or may not have started! 

Haha! However, I will laugh when you tell me that your kid tells you that! I'll probably cry too, because, hey....I'm warped and it's funny.


----------



## Corry (Mar 29, 2008)

Stacey said:


> Corkscrew-
> 
> If, your kid at 14 tells you (s)he is gonna *****-slap you,  you TOTALLY know it didn't come from me right?  Look, you're not even thinking about kids yet, and ALREADY I'm apologizing for stuff I may or may not have started!
> 
> Haha! However, I will laugh when you tell me that your kid tells you that! I'll probably cry too, because, hey....I'm warped and it's funny.



....Omg, you're right...if I ever have kids, they'll be exposed to YOU!!!  

...I'd better never have kids.   


(kidding, my dear)


----------



## Sontizzle (Mar 30, 2008)

i say grow up and get over it, its just the internet. if you dont like what you see click the little X at the top right hand corner.


----------



## jols (Mar 30, 2008)

Stacey said:


> Corkscrew-
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! However, I will laugh when you tell me that your kid tells you that! I'll probably cry too, because, hey....I'm warped and it's funny.


 

maybe if you really did laugh that it why America it is such the state that it is.

but i really dont believe that most American parents would laugh if their child said they were going to ***** slap them.

i think [hope] you are joking


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 30, 2008)

I do not even know what it means, since I am one of those speaking broken English only 

Anyway, while travelling the world I realised, that some phrases in American sound mortally offensive and terribly rude to the English, while 
some phrases we use in everyday English might have the same effect on Americans.

The degree of rudeness which is assigned to a phrase just depends
 on geography. Some phrases even have totally different meanings depending on if you are in the US or the UK.


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 30, 2008)

This is all getting very generalised over just one remark that one member didn't like while all others saw the context and knew it was said between two very close friends who, so we all know, like each other a great deal. Let go of it, after all. It's from way down in the past by now.


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 30, 2008)

This is what I found in the urbandictionary.com ... never too late to learn  But it certainly stems from a subculture far away from mine 

_***** Slap:_
_As distinguished from the more common "pimp slap", a ***** slap is preceeded by ample forewarning and delivered with a flourish or exaggerated post-blow hip movements. Nonetheless, the blow is firm and may involve an open forhand or backhand. 

A "pimp slap", to the contrary, is regularly delivered without announcement and oftentimes over breakfast at an IHOP, on a subway platform, or numerous other indiscriminately chosen venues. The blow is always, always struck with the back of ones hand as to do otherwise is bad form. And the hip motion that accompanies a pimp slap provides the torque to knock a ***** silly._


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Mar 30, 2008)

The term has become so urbanized in American culture that it has become something usually said in jest.

Example: "If you keep annoying me, I'm gonna ***** slap you!"

Or: "Don't make me come over there and ***** slap you!!!"

Or, if someone is really angry and tells you they are going to ***** slap you, that means they are really going to slap the living daylights out of you.  layball:


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Mar 30, 2008)

jols, you really crack me up sometimes.  :lmao:


----------



## Battou (Mar 30, 2008)

I report a metric but ton of spam and I didn't get a cool custom user title for it


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 30, 2008)

Battou said:


> I report a *metric *butt ton of spam and I didn't get a cool custom user title for it



Hmm, are you sure it was a _butt ton_? I thought over there you were not really good in metric measures


----------



## Battou (Mar 30, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> Hmm, are you sure it was a _butt ton_? I thought over there you were not really good in metric measures



LP did the math, so....


----------



## jols (Mar 30, 2008)

s





LaFoto said:


> This is all getting very generalised over just one remark that one member didn't like while all others saw the context and knew it was said between two very close friends who, so we all know, like each other a great deal. Let go of it, after all. It's from way down in the past by now.


 

How would i know they were close friends?

and if they are what a strange friendship.

but Im english so how could i possibly understand

over and out


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 30, 2008)

Of course the English use the term 'bugger' and 'bloody' all the time.  I find those terms much lower on the good taste scale than '*****'.


----------



## jols (Mar 30, 2008)

The_Traveler said:


> Of course the English use the term 'bugger' and 'bloody' all the time. I find those terms much lower on the good taste scale than '*****'.


 

I would use neither term on a forum


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 30, 2008)

For me Bloody Mary, please!



so what was rude about that?


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 30, 2008)

Can't you let this thread rest now that the OP has said "over and out"? Please?


----------



## jols (Mar 30, 2008)

if no one is interested in this thread please go away but i assume people are cause they keep coming back.


what i am getting from this is that if i find something offensive it is not worth reporting it as if someone else does not it will be ignored.

so tell me what is offensive and what is me just being silly?


----------



## Arch (Mar 30, 2008)

Report people who are obviously trolls, being too hard on someone, bullying someone, spamming etc
One of our own moderators would hardly fit to any of the above!

Put simply tho... a 13 y/o should know better than to just blab something out they read somewhere to thier own family... or strangers. Its not like they are 6 y/o and have no concept of manners. If you think your own 13+ y/o would still copy something they read on a forum, then its up to you as a parent to stop them from reading it... maybe limit them to the galleries and not to go through off topic.

In any case the word ***** is not offensive as 'proper' swear words, nor in america OR here in England.... from wiki...

'Sometime during the late 1990s or early 2000s, the term "*****" became more and more accepted and less offensive, and is now very rarely censored on television broadcasts or otherwise. Prior to the term's general acceptance, euphemism terms were often substituted, such as "gun" in the phrase "son of a gun". More generally the term has also acquired the meaning of something unpleasant or irksome, as in the expression "Life's a *****".'

If someone were to use the 'C' or 'F' word frequently and no good reason then that would be a good reason to use the report button.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 30, 2008)

jols said:


> so tell me what is offensive and what is me just being silly?



the answer to both is the same, Jols.


----------



## jols (Mar 30, 2008)

We all have our own opinions i suppose, and we all think out own opinions are correct.

I do not have a 13 yr old child, my 6 yr old is being brought up to respect people and how to act in certain circumstances.
meaning he may act differently with his friends as oppose to his grandmother.

can we close this thread now, as it is bringing out the worst in me.


----------



## Battou (Mar 30, 2008)

Arch said:


> In any case the word ***** is not offensive as 'proper' swear words, nor in america OR here in England.... from wiki...
> 
> 'Sometime during the late 1990s or early 2000s, the term "*****" became more and more accepted and less offensive, and is now very rarely censored on television broadcasts or otherwise. Prior to the term's general acceptance, euphemism terms were often substituted, such as "gun" in the phrase "son of a gun". More generally the term has also acquired the meaning of something unpleasant or irksome, as in the expression "Life's a *****".'
> 
> If someone were to use the 'C' or 'F' word frequently and no good reason then that would be a good reason to use the report button.



I believe this is due largely in part to the words original meaning, in a similar way to damn and hell, thay have a meaning other than profanity where as the F word is just that profanity.


----------



## Corry (Mar 30, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> I do not even know what it means, since I am one of those speaking broken English only
> 
> Anyway, while travelling the world I realised, that some phrases in American sound mortally offensive and terribly rude to the English, while
> some phrases we use in everyday English might have the same effect on Americans.
> ...



I think she meant people who speak English as a first language and butcher it badly.  

You and Lafoto both speak better English than MAAAAANY many people I know here and online that do speak it as a first language.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Mar 30, 2008)

Courtesy of XKCD


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 30, 2008)

^^^ LOVE that comic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Corry (Mar 30, 2008)

I knew I could count on you to make me spit my Green River phosphate all over my screen!!!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Mar 30, 2008)

Corry said:


> I knew I could count on you to make me spit my Green River phosphate all over my screen!!!



Are you drinking Mountain Dew again?


----------



## ignoramoose (Mar 30, 2008)

Corry said:


> I think she meant people who speak English as a first language and butcher it badly.



Yes, exactly!  Sorry, I didn't mean to cause offense to any ESL'ers out there.


----------



## Sontizzle (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## Corry (Mar 30, 2008)

clarinetJWD said:


> Are you drinking Mountain Dew again?



No, I was drinking a green river phosphate.. Tastier than mt dew with less caffiene.


----------



## Andrea K (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## clarinetJWD (Mar 30, 2008)

Andrea K said:


>



whoa!  haven't seen you in a while!  How have you been?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 30, 2008)

jols said:


> maybe if you really did laugh that it why America it is such the state that it is.


 

I have to say this and then I'm wiping my hands (or close my eyes, which ever the case lol!) of this thread. 

Jols I think your remark is a pretty political remark as well as a very ignorant remark. If you are basing your view of America and why it may or may not be the way it is on this forum/thread/post/whatever, than I feel sorry for you. 
On the off-topic chat, some things you just take with a grain of salt.  However, to my recollection, I've never reported a post on any thread of any forum that I take part in but in my opinion, if you feel the need to report a thread, take a step back and look at the post. Look at the person who is making the remark and what context that it is being said. On occassion, I may see a post that I feel may be a bit out of line but I look at who is making the remark and to who they are making it. Read other people's responses to the said remark and if necessary, go back and read other posts the person has made. If the "offender" is repeatedly making rude remarks, then by all means report them. However, you may find just the opposite-that is a joke, said to a friend. It sounds like a lot of work but it really only takes a few seconds to navigate around the forum. 
Also, I want to nitpick on one thing. You always make the excuse that you are English so you don't understand some things. I totally understand that different countries have their own sayings, terms, cultures and that is fine but you use that excuse all the time. My mom's best friend lives in England and she uses the term *****-slap and the thinks that it is funny. I say this not to offend ANYONE from a different country, I just wonder why you always fall back on that? 
At any rate, I'm confused because just a couple weeks ago, you said you found other places to interest you besides TPF and that you would be back now and again, that "other pastures await you". If you find that this forum doesn't interest you & you are offended by things people say, then why do you still come around? I'm just curious. I say nothing to offend, but I don't understand.


----------



## jols (Mar 30, 2008)

I come back because I want to.

The term '***** slap' is used in England by rough people and if your friends mum finds it funny then she would be someone I would not be mixing with.


----------



## Andrea K (Mar 30, 2008)

clarinetJWD said:


> whoa!  haven't seen you in a while!  How have you been?



I'm doing wonderful, but I haven't had much time to take pictures/forumnavigate because of school. I tried to get on the forum a few times in the last week but I kept getting some server error or something. I don't even know.

How are you? How's school? Corry? Etc.






P.S. I don't even know how to report a post, can someone please provide a tutorial?


----------



## Andrea K (Mar 30, 2008)

Just to spam.


I found the report button.......:blushing:


----------



## jols (Mar 30, 2008)

just read the rules.
its not hard
even i can do it


----------



## Arch (Mar 30, 2008)

jols said:


> The term '***** slap' is used in England by rough people...



Hmmm im not a 'rough person' sheesh.... its said as a joke between friends, not while your beating your wife or other family member!

Jols... your comparisons between England and America amaze me.... we are not aliens to them you know... 
In fact we are very very similar in MOST respects.
These include; Wedding photography prices, Shops, careers, plasma TVs and most other things.... im not trying to have a go at you... its just you use the 'things are different here' card too much... and if you ever actually go to america you will find that not alot is different, in fact the biggest difference i know of is sports!... thats pretty much it.


----------



## Andrea K (Mar 30, 2008)

On a lighter note, has anyone heard of Andy Irvine? I searched for mandolin music in Rhapsody and this guy came up, pretty good. Gladiators is most definitely my new jam.


----------



## jols (Mar 30, 2008)

Arch said:


> Hmmm im not a 'rough person' sheesh.... its said as a joke between friends, not while your beating your wife or other family member!
> 
> Jols... your comparisons between England and America amaze me.... we are not aliens to them you know...
> In fact we are very very similar in MOST respects.
> These include; Wedding photography prices, Shops, careers, plasma TVs and most other things.... im not trying to have a go at you... its just you use the 'things are different here' card too much... and if you ever actually go to america you will find that not alot is different, in fact the biggest difference i know of is sports!... thats pretty much it.


 

been to usa about 16 times north south west and east.

Americans are definately different to the english.

the is really the end of the thread for me.

just as it settles down and goes off topic someone brings something up again cause they know i will reply


----------



## Andrea K (Mar 30, 2008)




----------



## Lacey Anne (Mar 30, 2008)

Andrea K said:


>


I love the kitties!


----------



## Arch (Mar 30, 2008)

well ok.. i'll do you a favour and lock it... you can't blame people for posting however, if you continue to make massive generalizations about peoples nationality and culture... like 'they are different to *us*'... '*we* dont do that here'... its ok if you dont understand but it doesn't mean everyone else doesn't.

Happy posting.


----------

